# Where do you sell your used Tools at?



## DangerMouse

Nathan has/had a thread on suggestions for new topics. i mentioned a for sale/trade room, but no replies yet.
whatcha got? i'm always on the lookout for needed tools/supplies. pm me if....

DM


----------



## Leah Frances

Consider donating your tools to a qualified charitable organization. Sure, everyone can use some cash, but a donation will warm your heart and qualify for a tax deduction. :thumbup:

Donate your tools to a VO-TECH. *Public Schools* qualify as non-profit groups approve by the IRS (not for-profit schools like ITTtech). Or, how about Habitat for Humanity? Or another qualified organization that is close to your heart (the IRS has a search tool http://www.irs.gov/app/pub-78/).

You have to itemize and there are different reporting requirements depending the Fair Market Value of what you are donating (items in "good used condition or better" - thresholds at $250, $250-$500, $500-$5000, and more than $5000) check out http://www.irs.gov/publications/p526/index.html to see the rules.

In bad economies charitable organizations see marked drops in donations - so they could really use it.


----------



## Termite

Craigslist is awesome for selling tools. I've bought and sold quite a bit. Just deal in person and only in cash, and be safe doing it because there are bad people out there.


----------



## ahmedwali

*Hi*

Hello,
You can buy tools on wholesale from websites and directory...:thumbup:


http://www.francewholesalers.com


----------



## jpfreak33

thekctermite said:


> Craigslist is awesome for selling tools. I've bought and sold quite a bit. Just deal in person and only in cash, and be safe doing it because there are bad people out there.


I agree, just sold my millermatic welder last night for $600 in person, now I can go buy a new table saw :yes:


----------



## vibajajo64

*Sell Used Tools*

Hey, 

If you are looking for a good place to sell used tools, you could try either www.craigslist.org or www.toolexchangeworld.com . 

Good Luck


----------



## Duckweather

OK so many good answers it just deserves a snide one. Corner of 42nd and maple in the garage out back. Don't go to pawn shops or used tool shops. They pay little because they have to resell.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

i typically use kijiji or just let buddies know what im selling. usually its tools that i bought years ago and have no use for or i have bought a newer model that i prefer.

only one thing to consider is that tool prices diminish the older and more abused they are


----------



## joecaption

I only use Craigs list. I've sold many trailers, a truck, propane heaters, tools, lawn and garden stuff. Some even sold the same day I placed the add.
A rule of thumb I use is price the item at 50% of what it sold for new if you really want it sold.

Your going to have to deal with some really stupid questions.
When I list I had my zip code and tell them to do a Map Quest search before calling. I also add the closest big town to me so they can have an idea of where I am.
Everytime I get calls from someone 5 hours away wanting to know if I can meet them 1/2 way when I'm selling a $10.00 item.
I always say the price is firm and everytime they try to talk you down on the price.
One guy showed up and it took him 3 hours to decide to buy my trailer or not.
It looked brand new and only had about 200 miles on the tires.
I hooked it up to my truck so he could check the lights and it worked perfect.
When he hooked it up to his truck one rear light would not work so he started taking the whole back of the trailer apart trying to fix the light.


----------



## Jed shaw

I have a bunch of tools from nail guns to paint sprayers chainsaw lower air compressor pan gas powered wheelbarrow style air compressor for sale anybody has any ideas where I could sell it all at once I don't really want to take the time to sell one by one. Craigslist is a pain in the butt and everybody wants to Low ball like crazy


----------



## paintdrying

flea amrkets. Sold all my tools in the first 20 minutes. Then sat there all day with no other sales


----------



## jlhaslip

Selling tools is BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## Mort

This thread is almost as old as my daughter.


----------



## tooleo

ahmedwali said:


> *Hi*
> 
> Hello,
> You can buy tools on wholesale from websites and directory...👍
> 
> 
> http://www.francewholesalers.com





paintdrying said:


> flea amrkets. Sold all my tools in the first 20 minutes. Then sat there all day with no other sales


yep I agree flea markets like 7mile fair. if you have quite a bit of stuff it's well worth the booth price.


----------



## chandler48

It's an 11 year old thread.


----------



## Davejss

ehoez said:


> Ive got a TON of tools i no longer use.
> 
> Air compressors
> Air duct cleaning equipment
> Trailers
> 
> just stuff i have 2 and 3 of after collecting over the years..
> and now its time to clean out the garrage.
> 
> i know about ebay & craigslist.
> Just wondering, where do you guys sell some of your used tools at?


What kind of trailers and where are you located?


----------



## Oso954

Davejss said:


> What kind of trailers and where are you located?


after 11 years, my guess is that they are gone.
the OP hasn’t been on the boards for about 5 years.


----------



## Gymschu

Facebook marketplace, which didn’t exist when this thread was started TWELVE YEARS ago, is as good a place as any. It reaches a HUGE market.


----------



## Caleb92

DangerMouse said:


> Nathan has/had a thread on suggestions for new topics. i mentioned a for sale/trade room, but no replies yet.
> whatcha got? i'm always on the lookout for needed tools/supplies. pm me if....
> 
> DM





ehoez said:


> Ive got a TON of tools i no longer use.
> 
> Air compressors
> Air duct cleaning equipment
> Trailers
> 
> just stuff i have 2 and 3 of after collecting over the years..
> and now its time to clean out the garrage.
> 
> i know about ebay & craigslist.
> Just wondering, where do you guys sell some of your used tools at?


got a brand new paslode 16ga


----------



## James12000

ehoez said:


> Ive got a TON of tools i no longer use.
> 
> Air compressors
> Air duct cleaning equipment
> Trailers
> 
> just stuff i have 2 and 3 of after collecting over the years..
> and now its time to clean out the garrage.
> 
> i know about ebay & craigslist.
> Just wondering, where do you guys sell some of your used tools at?


----------



## James12000

Rent them out! I found a pretty cool website called lindrs.com to rent tools on. I just rented a drywall lift from there a few weeks ago!


----------



## James12000

James12000 said:


> Rent them out! I found a pretty cool website called lindrs.com to rent tools on. I just rented a drywall lift from there a few weeks ago! Then I can rent your tools!


----------



## turbo4

I never sell my used tools. I always wear them out.


----------

